# Help Wanted: Wild Camping In Northumberland ?



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post... we have just bought out first motorhome and are goign to take it out next weekend for an overnighter.

Not one to be conventional, we have decided to take our Fiat Ducato to Northumberland and pull up somewhere near the sea... 

Can anyone suggest somewhere we can just pull up, turn off, chill out, and enjoy the scenery. We dont want to stay on a campsite.... we prefer to just do things on our own...

Can anyopne suggest somewhere beautiful we can stay overnight ? I know Northumberland has a long coastline, so surely there must be somewhere we can pull up and turn off ?

HEEEEELLLLLLPPPP PLEEEEEEASE xxxxx


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*wildcamping*

Why not go for it and pick a spot yourself , this way you will sus it . be respectfull. park correctly. If asked to move! move . you could always ask a farmer if you could you park up.


----------



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

sssshhhhhh don't tell anyone.......
Put this in google earth
55°18'24.01"N
1°33'32.46"W

right next to beach
Have fun
Ian


----------



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

IAN..... many thanks.... just looked on Google Earth... looks fanrtastic, and right on the beach, you're right !

We will be chekcing it out next weeknd.

Thanks,

Oz


----------

